
Scientists claim to have tied the most tightly knotted physical structure known - futureguy
http://newatlas.com/worlds-tightest-knot-advanced-materials/47371/
======
0xdeadbeefbabe
If this becomes popular, then some future health and diet doctor is going to
do a PBS special where he explains to the crowd that eating X causes knots in
your molecules, but eating Y will straighten them out. The camera will pan
through the crowd to show us nods from the heads of people who are thinking
roughly: "Knots are bad; I knew it. This makes so much sense."

------
baobrain
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/355/6321/159.full](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/355/6321/159.full)

Here's the full text of the paper

~~~
mckoss
If you have a subscription (or come back in 1 year).

~~~
DiogoRolo
Here's the pdf: [http://sci-
hub.cc/downloads/278e/10.1126@science.aal1619.pdf](http://sci-
hub.cc/downloads/278e/10.1126@science.aal1619.pdf)

------
sk1zzyk1d
This is an interesting paper. While it may feel like it isn't new, anyone who
follows nanotechnology and writers like K. Eric Drexler will know this level
of construction is yet another rung in the ladder, another step on the road to
ubiquitous nanotech.

------
lawless123
What would the material be like if they linked loads of those together like
chain mail?

~~~
mseebach
> _" For example, bullet-proof vests and body armor are made of kevlar, a
> plastic that consists of rigid molecular rods aligned in a parallel
> structure – however, interweaving polymer strands have the potential to
> create much tougher, lighter and more flexible materials in the same way
> that weaving threads does in our everyday world."_

------
jimmytidey
Your headphones 10 minutes after you put them in your pocket?

~~~
skadamou
This is knot news

------
Eyes
Get us to Mars please....

